# i need a new pair of pants...



## basketcase (Jun 24, 2004)

its a christmas tree phase eyelash viper :roll:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 24, 2004)

i dont get it


----------



## bigguy (Jun 24, 2004)

S&#t, thats nice. What an unusual Eyelash Viper. Thanks for sharing that pic.


----------



## michaelh (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry for the dumb question but is that real. It is amazing.

It looks like a viperXcaterpillar.


----------



## basketcase (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah its real. they come in a variety of colours, all of which we cant have *sigh*


----------



## RAZZA (Jun 25, 2004)

:evil:


----------



## instar (Jun 25, 2004)

wonder what kind of eviroment that would be camoflage for?


----------



## Robert (Jun 25, 2004)

Oh My Got!!!!

Stunning.
It has me thinking and looking where they are from and what kind environment they live in aswell.
Hope Kev see's this one.He may know more about them.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 25, 2004)

instar said:


> wonder what kind of eviroment that would be camoflage for?



for christmas time when it wants to eat an elf


----------



## earthmother (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm sure Bryonys right.  They're from the North Pole, they hide amongst the tinsel and wrapping.
And are very easily seen in the wild because there's just snow there! 


Sorry.  

That is a beautiful snake.


----------



## instar (Jun 25, 2004)

Lol Santa Viper ! :lol: Must be an update on the old "bag of coal" for naughty children.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 25, 2004)

ooow i like that instar
much better than coal!!!
i'm bad santa can you give me one of them?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 25, 2004)

It's the same variety of viper that hangs from the branches of highly decorated Christmas trees, striking aggressively at young children who come within reach of any of the presents it guards. Antivenom is only administered successfully via a heavily brandied eggnog!  :roll:


----------



## kevyn (Jun 26, 2004)

These are the latest morph of Eyelash Viper to be produced. There are a huge variety of these animals and for the most part they are all striking. Still though my favourite is a plain yellow Eyelash. If you want to see some great Eyelash Vipers check out www.lavibora.com THey have really cool stuff.


----------



## kevyn (Jun 26, 2004)

I should also add that alot of people sell colourful green Eyelash Vipers as Christmas Tree phase. A true Christmas Tree will display a range of colours like the one shown about. It will be high in red.


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 26, 2004)

maybe everyone's perspective on santa is wrong, maybe that pic is santa..........it would explain how he can get down everyone's chimmny!


----------

